# Patrol light for rifle Surefire X300 vs Streamlight SLR?



## alfred10 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am looking for a super duty light to put on my patrol rifle. How does streamlight compare to surefire for hard use? I have the Streamlight TLRs on my personel weapon but want one for work. What other options are there that are better than these two? Has Streamlight met the same level of durability as Surefire?

http://www.surefire.com/X300-LED-WeaponLight

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=178


----------



## kingofwylietx (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't reply to these part numbers specifically. However, my Streamlight TLR-2 has held up just as well as my Surefires on my AR-10.


----------

